# Bought a drain cleaner



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

been looking or a drain machine to buy. Never done more than 2" drains with my handheld ridgid- 5/16 cable X 35 ft, and my old bosses 3/8X100ft cable on his small machine. 

 I needed a machine that can do 3-4" lines / can handle most residential sewers. Was looking for a ridgid, Spartan, or gorlitz, but ran into a guy selling a used speedway 4500 series machine, with a 1/2" X 75ft cable, for $250. 

I looked it up and can tell it's a lower end machine, but at 75% off, and considering it's my 1st machine, AND that I don't use it all that much, I think it was a great deal. Plugged it in, it seems to work great. 
One thing, since i just bought today I haven't really messed with it too much......how does the auto feed work? What's the two levers for, it looks like one clamps the cable and drives it forward when spinning, buy what's the other with the black knob for?
I'm sure I'd figure it out, but I figure I'd ask. 

Thanks


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't run that make of machine but looking at the pic..

The one with the black nob is the drive lever, extends and retracts the cable in and out of the drum. The one that sits straight up on the drive is your torque screw.

Tighten the torque and it takes less movement of the drive lever to move the cable in and out of the drum.

Loosen it and it feeds out at a more controlled speed.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's cheap enough, maybe you will make your money back before it craps out or breaks a cable.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can do a good job and make money with it, who cares if its high end or low end. 

Take care of it, learn how to use it, make money brotha. If you can clear drains I would use it until it falls apart. Set you equipment fee aside on each job, by the time you break it for good you can afford a better set up.

I have a K-400 and when someone gives me a rash of crap cause I didn't buy the right outfit my response is usually "Well at least I am making money with it. It has already paid for itself, so its all money in the bank from now on."

As for the k-1500, well that is another story as it cost just a bit more than a K-400. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just remember what Chubbs says


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Heck my k400 still gets a ton of work so long as its making me money and its working I'll keep using it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

The nob when tightened will alow u to use the clutch forward and back middle just let's it spen I usually hand feed on cast iron and clay to do that u loosen nob comply and u can hand feed it in pipe as for top of line products I bought a sewer machine from harbor freight for300 dollars I checked my receits used 23 times do the math its already made its cost over si? Times I used the money to buy a ridged machine not a bad investment


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool thanks, think I'll go take it to my mothers house and start opening some cleanouts!

You know your a plumbing nerd when a drain cleaner excites you haha


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Also, that black knob doesn't seem to move, it just unscrews. Then I got the forward and reverse switch which changes spin direction, but I couldnt seem to release the feeder by unscrewing the knob or torch lever

I think I just need to mess with it a bit more, I'll figure it out I'm sure.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Leave the forward/ reverse switch alone.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The knob tightens the wheels (bearings) for the feed on the cable. Tighten it just enough that the cable feeds and retrieves. Do not overtighten or you will cause excessive wear of the cable and feed bearings...

The lever should operate the feed forward, neutral, & reverse.

Run the machine in forward when cleaning and retrieving...

The only time you use reverse is trying to get the cable to go a different direction through a fitting, or trying to get untangled from something bigger than your machine...


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Also, that black knob doesn't seem to move, it just unscrews. Then I got the forward and reverse switch which changes spin direction, but I couldnt seem to release the feeder by unscrewing the knob or torch lever
> 
> I think I just need to mess with it a bit more, I'll figure it out I'm sure.


 if u have the top tightened down the black knob wont move . u have to loosen top handle then turn knob , then tighten. atleast that how i do it


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Also, that black knob doesn't seem to move, it just unscrews. Then I got the forward and reverse switch which changes spin direction, but I couldnt seem to release the feeder by unscrewing the knob or torch lever
> 
> I think I just need to mess with it a bit more, I'll figure it out I'm sure.


 leave it on forward unless u want the snake fly out of the machine in reverse and maybe loose your finger,when it tangles up on your hand my dads friend lost his finger the same way, he found it though i think its still in his freezer:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe Masco merged Soeedway, Brasscraft and Cobra Drain cleaning machines to all under one roof.

Mark


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

My advice id to try to fing the instructions for your machine and find someone with drain cleaning experience to at least give you some basics on using the machine correctly. It aint rocket science but as mentioned by others it can be a VERY painfull(and costly) job if not done properly


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Speedway Drain Cleaning Products
1 Warner Ct. Swedesboro, NJ 08085
Phone: (856) 241-7700 Fax: (856) 241-1699​


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Used twice now...already paid for itself, sweet!

I did find out however that the last guy kinked this cable in at least 3 spots, and the auto-feed isnt so great when I'm pulling it out. I'll try to straighten it out as best I can before I get a new cable


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

1/2" cable on anything but soft stoppages, you can expect kinks.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Good to know, maybe I'll hang on to the cable a while


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

voltatab said:


> Good to know, maybe I'll hang on to the cable a while


If you want a good mid grade machine and can get one at a deal, consider a K-750. I keep mine loaded with 100' 3/4" IC. If you don't get into longer sewers and need to add drums, they are reasonably priced and last me 7-8 yrs or more if I am the one running them.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> If you want a good mid grade machine and can get one at a deal, consider a K-750. I keep mine loaded with 100' 3/4" IC. If you don't get into longer sewers and need to add drums, they are reasonably priced and *last me 7-8 yrs or more if I am the one running them*.




How many main lines are you doing per week ?


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

When you're ready to upgrade, check out Spartan... :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> How many main lines are you doing per week ?


Prolly average @ 7 per week. If it were more, I would have a Spartan.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey is there any kind of maintenance you can do to a cable to keep it lasting? 

Sometimes you pull a cable out of some nasty stuff and your not in a spot where you can hose it down....what do you guys normally do?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Hey is there any kind of maintenance you can do to a cable to keep it lasting?
> 
> Sometimes you pull a cable out of some nasty stuff and your not in a spot where you can hose it down....what do you guys normally do?


If at all possible I run water once the dain is flowing and I am retrieving the cable. I also use snake oil about once a month, the snake oil makes the cables smell better and penetrates the cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

voltatab said:


> Hey is there any kind of maintenance you can do to a cable to keep it lasting?
> 
> Sometimes you pull a cable out of some nasty stuff and your not in a spot where you can hose it down....what do you guys normally do?


Try out some of this...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Prolly average @ 7 per week. If it were more, I would have a Spartan.




The machine or the cable is lasting you 7-8 years ? If it's the cable you're my hero :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> The machine or the cable is lasting you 7-8 years ? If it's the cable you're my hero :laughing:


The machine, and that is with patching the tube when it wears out, and I don't use the power feed much. Cables last me a few years.


----------

